# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Eurocargo Istanbul [Istanbul, Mario]

## manolisfissas

Το EUROCARGO ISTANBUL στον νέο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας. 

eurocargo istabul 26-8-2014 01.gif.

----------


## manolisfissas

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1998 σαν Mario. Το IMO:είναι 9165310 , έχει μήκος 195,1 και πλάτος 25,2 είναι typ RO/RO Passanger Ship με χωρητικότητα 14443. 

Εδώ το βλέπουμε τον Νέο Μόλο της Δραπετσώνας στις 26-8-2014. 

eurocargo istabul 26-8-2014 02.gif.

----------


## kalypso

χθεσινοβραδυνη του Eurocargo Istanbul στο ΝΜΔ...δυστυχως η υψηλή υγρασία και ο καπνός από την αναχώρηση του TALOS δεν με βοήθησε...
DSC_04722.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

> χθεσινοβραδυνη του Eurocargo Istanbul στο ΝΜΔ...δυστυχως η υψηλή υγρασία και ο καπνός από την αναχώρηση του TALOS δεν με βοήθησε...
> DSC_04722.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία kalypso.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Μια απο τις αναχωρήσεις του πλοίου απο το Ικόνιο,οταν τελεί χρέη .. car carrier σε αντικαταστάσεις που τελευταία ειναι συχνές

----------

